# Meldahl?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I used to fish Meldahl a ton, but I have not been down since the construction. So, how is the fishing? I know that it is very different, but can you still surf cast topwater to hungry hybrids…..or is that over forever?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Different game but can still be good if the water is right. But there is a lot less room for us long bomb guys and a smaller area to fish out far. 
Havnt seen the freak show fish that used to show up but great numbers. I was going to go yesterday but I'm guessing the color is terrible, level just got there though


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

So what's going on down there? I drove by it last weekend and saw they pulled the rocks away from the Hydro wall. I did see people fishing along the wall though. I had planned on fishing it in the next couple of weeks. Are there new areas that are off limits?


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

They didn't pull any rocks away, that's how much mud all the high water left behind.

I was up there tonight, as far as I am concerned they have ruined the place. At the old dam you could catch fish at any water level if you knew where to go. Now everything has to be perfect and that doesn't happen often.

Rooster you can still use the surf pole if the conditions are right but you have to be right up against the hydro, not much room for more that 2 or 3 guys and that's if they are playing nice and know what they are doing.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Ajax said:


> So what's going on down there? I drove by it last weekend and saw they pulled the rocks away from the Hydro wall.





cadyshac said:


> They didn't pull any rocks away, that's how much mud all the high water left behind.


Correct.

That last big flood, the 20 year event, man that filled in Meldahl something-else. I've followed River changes (re-substration / re-sedimentation events) for a number of years (decades) now. Let me tell you, what happened at Meldahl this year was something else. The amount of sediment the mighty Ohio deposited there is almost unreal.

Pretty frickin sweet to see the River take back her banks like that.


----------

